# Shark Tournament



## Moving Expense (Dec 12, 2008)

We had a crew member fall in fighting a tiger shark. Landed him and fish. We had about six runs Friday night and three Saturday night. The tag stick was busy. The camera got ruined(doesn't do well in pocket of swimming fisherman) so there went tag and release confirmation.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Got on the Whale Shark Friday afternoon, caught 2 cobia off him not big about 30lbs each. He came up and pushed our boat around, that was wide. Got my sonon video patting him on the head.Tagged a small tiger (100lbs) and sandbarthat went maybe 250lbs.Had a big fish around the boat but he woughtn't take a bait. Brought ina181lb nurse shark.Couldn't get outSaturdaynight to rough for us.I'll post the video when I figure out how to.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

We it it out on friday evening after the meeting. Not a bad ride to the spot, but the seas kicked up over night :banghead Nothing all night, in the morning about 0900, got a strong bite, fought the fish for about 1 hr and 45 minutes. here is a 9 ft close to 10 ft Silky shark....:banghead:banghead Not a weighable fish (took pictures with my buddies camera on this one and a few other sharks) will post them when he gets them to me. Caught a total of 6 sharks, I only took pictures of 2 with my camera.. My buddie fell on Saturday afternoon, broke his knee open, we called it about 10PM Saturday evening. 

Good time, wish the seas were not like they were.....


----------



## JACKIN' JAWS (Mar 14, 2008)

Went out Saturday early caught 2 bulls in the afternoon...moved further out after the storms passed got set up around 6pm. Caught a small tiger and another bull back to back around 2-3am released both maybe we should have kept the bull but decided to wait on Mr. Big. Got one more big run on a whole Cuda frayed the 250# braid lost him. Had a ball but need some new knees thanks to those waves. See ya next year.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

We got out Friday right behind Jaw Jacker seen you at the dock. Got to our spot right at dark. to say it was a bit choppy is an understatment. Caught 2 small ones a beautiful tiger pup about 4 ft and a small bull. Just as we got that all cleared we had a nice fishon for about 15 minutes ran to the boat and shook the hook. Ran from the afternoon squall and reanchored at a different spot closer to shore Sat. night. Lost another small Bull at the boat. No other action from there. Wave action beat us up pretty good so we called it quits Sun. morning. Had a good time just not the bouncin part.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

We left the capt meeting and finished up getting everything together on the boat that night and set the alarm for 2 am. Never really did get to sleep from the excitement. On the water at about 3:30 and headed for 3 barges. Turned on the underwater light and put out 3 rods and sat down listening for a clicker at about 4:30. Shortly thereafter I see the line on the 30 going in a little bit different direction than the other 2 rods. Pick it up and investigate. Fish on and running. We cleared the other rods and settled in for the fight. After maybe 10 min and almost dumping the 30 twice broke it off. Couldnt believe it but set right back up and put everything back out. No more than a few minutes later the line on the 30 is doing it again. Gave him a little slack to make sure he got the Owner in his face real good. Fish on again. After fighting it for a good 30 min and realizing I could use a good harness because the little rod belt we have wasnt doing much for me I start gaining pretty good. We get color after a while and get the big nurse shark up next to the boat. Decided it was coming back with us just to be safe and get on the board. We found out that it is not easy to tail rope a nurse shark, theres not much to grab onto. The fish was pretty tired out so my dad grabbed the tail best he could and I put the rod in a rod holder and leaned over and started making wraps and knots and hitches and stuff around the shark. Cleated all the lines off and got everything back together on the boat and got ready to bring the fish on the deck. When the nose was up against one side and the tail was pushed up hard against the other side I was pretty excited to weigh it. I was thinking 180. Made a nice slow ride back to the scales. Weighed in the first fish of the tournament at 164.2 pounds. MyAmy brought in their hammerhead right after us and showed everybody a real shark. That was a big fish. Sunday we headed out before daylight and got out about 10 miles and set up a chum line. It was a fun ride out in those seas :boo We chummed hard for a few hours just to have flipper eating the snapper out of the chum kind of messed things up. We decided to call it and hope that my 164 would hold up in the JR angler. Kind of wondering if there is any official results? Anyway it was a fun tournament. Thanks to Tommy and crew and Outcast.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Glad everybody had fun. I don't agree with the unnecessary slaughter of critical apex predators, but I do understand the thrill of the hunt and the apparent victory of the catch. If you were able to eat them (which you don't, though you could) or could say that "culling the herd", or "population management"improved the viability of the population (as you can argue for deer hunting, which I love and support) then fine. In this case, it's just a testosterone driven, fear supported lust for taking a shot at what scares us most. If you knew them, you would love them. These are magnificent creatures and deserve our respect and protection. Catch and release would be fine, like we do with billfish and other beautiful creatures, but hanging them up by the tail and letting them spoil in the summer heat, science or no science, is unexcusable. I'm not faulting the scientist, mind you, because they are taking advantage of an otherwise unfortunate situation to glean some scientific good. Otherwise, it's a waste, plain and simple. These creatures don't deserve to die. Let's find a better way to utilize the resource and still have fun. Just my $0.02.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *flappininthebreeze (8/10/2009)*Glad everybody had fun. I don't agree with the unnecessary slaughter of critical apex predators, but I do understand the thrill of the hunt and the apparent victory of the catch. If you were able to eat them (which you don't, though you could) or could say that "culling the herd", or "population management"improved the viability of the population (as you can argue for deer hunting, which I love and support) then fine. In this case, it's just a testosterone driven, fear supported lust for taking a shot at what scares us most. If you knew them, you would love them. These are magnificent creatures and deserve our respect and protection. Catch and release would be fine, like we do with billfish and other beautiful creatures, but hanging them up by the tail and letting them spoil in the summer heat, science or no science, is unexcusable. I'm not faulting the scientist, mind you, because they are taking advantage of an otherwise unfortunate situation to glean some scientific good. Otherwise, it's a waste, plain and simple. These creatures don't deserve to die. Let's find a better way to utilize the resource and still have fun. Just my $0.02.


dang.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *flappininthebreeze (8/10/2009)*Glad everybody had fun. I don't agree with the unnecessary slaughter of critical apex predators, but I do understand the thrill of the hunt and the apparent victory of the catch. If you were able to eat them (which you don't, though you could) or could say that "culling the herd", or "population management"improved the viability of the population (as you can argue for deer hunting, which I love and support) then fine. In this case, it's just a testosterone driven, fear supported lust for taking a shot at what scares us most. If you knew them, you would love them. These are magnificent creatures and deserve our respect and protection. Catch and release would be fine, like we do with billfish and other beautiful creatures, but hanging them up by the tail and letting them spoil in the summer heat, science or no science, is unexcusable. I'm not faulting the scientist, mind you, because they are taking advantage of an otherwise unfortunate situation to glean some scientific good. Otherwise, it's a waste, plain and simple. These creatures don't deserve to die. Let's find a better way to utilize the resource and still have fun. Just my $0.02.


The meat went to help the Zoo of Northwest Florida so it was far from wasted --it went to serve an underfunded public resource.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *flappininthebreeze (8/10/2009)*Glad everybody had fun. I don't agree with the unnecessary slaughter of critical apex predators, but I do understand the thrill of the hunt and the apparent victory of the catch. If you were able to eat them (which you don't, though you could) or could say that "culling the herd", or "population management"improved the viability of the population (as you can argue for deer hunting, which I love and support) then fine. In this case, it's just a testosterone driven, fear supported lust for taking a shot at what scares us most. If you knew them, you would love them. These are magnificent creatures and deserve our respect and protection. Catch and release would be fine, like we do with billfish and other beautiful creatures, but hanging them up by the tail and letting them spoil in the summer heat, science or no science, is unexcusable. I'm not faulting the scientist, mind you, because they are taking advantage of an otherwise unfortunate situation to glean some scientific good. Otherwise, it's a waste, plain and simple. These creatures don't deserve to die. Let's find a better way to utilize the resource and still have fun. Just my $0.02.




Aww that's cute. I watched a little shark week too.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Love the touching Peta look at our beloved apex predators. If You'll send me your address I'll send your 2 cents back there flapper..................:sick


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

KILL'M AND GRILL'M:moon


----------



## aerialjc (May 24, 2009)

There's always one. I went out to the tournament both days and find it hard to believe 41 boats entered and only a few sharks where brought in.?

Was it just that bad out? I spent a few hours chumming in the pensacola pass saturday night and didn't have one bite. Couldn't believe it.


----------



## Moving Expense (Dec 12, 2008)

I guess I offened him. Thanks for all the reports guys! I just wanted to see how all the other forum members fared.(beside getting all of our butts kicked by the rough seas)


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for all of the great fishing reports guys!!!!!!!!!!

I dive these local waters and they are infested....

Kill'em ALL  j/k



Great tourney Tommy! I hope to fish it next year....



I pray for a FULL recovery for Matt Adams!!:angel



The original fry daddy, Mark Adams!!!
















Sea ya, Reese


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

Great news. Tommy said at the awards meeting tonight thst Matt was cancer free. Wish him the best.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

'Nuff said. I made my point, as evidenced by your replies. Fish on, my friends. We'll see you out there.:moon


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *aerialjc (8/11/2009)*There's always one. I went out to the tournament both days and find it hard to believe 41 boats entered and only a few sharks where brought in.?
> 
> 
> 
> Was it just that bad out? I spent a few hours chumming in the pensacola pass saturday night and didn't have one bite. Couldn't believe it.






I think it was just rough as hell...Thats why


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

We caught 3 fish friday. Had a bigTiger circle the boat for 20 minutes, he wouldn't take a bait. Went back out saturday afternoon and rouch water broke off the anchor. By the time we got a new anchor and made it back to the pass, there was white caps as far out as you could see. To much for me, so we took it to the house. :clapthanks to Tommy and the crew :clap


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

what were the final results for all the categories?


----------



## Moving Expense (Dec 12, 2008)

Bullshark- Team Flatline-246.4 2nd overall

Hammerhead- My Amy- 399.4 1st overall

Fully Involved-166.4

Tiger Shark- All R Nothin-202.8 3rd overall

Moving Expense-198.6 4th overall

Jaw Jacker-181.2 Nurse Shark 5th overall


----------



## Moving Expense (Dec 12, 2008)

Bullshark- Team Flatline-246.4 2nd overall

Hammerhead- My Amy- 399.4 1st overall

Fully Involved-166.4

Tiger Shark- All R Nothin-202.8 3rd overall

Moving Expense-198.6 4th overall

Jaw Jacker-181.2 Nurse Shark 5th overall


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Josh, I thought you caught that Nurse shark was there another one caught or is that team name wrong ??????


----------



## fishingwanz (Oct 5, 2007)

dont sweet it to much flappin, I am kinda on the fence my self. I think that the guys at outcast could not have a shark tournament that was any more geared to protecting sharks. The amount of sharks actually brought to the scales was small compared to the amount caught (AND RELEASED). I support the zoo, but I would like it better if at least some meat went to the homeless or something, it is a little tough to see the sharks with hardly any ice on them in the heat. tag and release is good for fisherman but the kids could not care less about a picture and a story. I would like to thank joez :banghead for sticking with it and maybe things will go a little easier next year. JUST REMEMBER GUYS THAT ALL THE RULE CHANGES THAT WERE MADE WERE TO BENEFIT ANGLERS AND INCREASE ENTRYS, LITTEN UP.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *J.Sharit (8/12/2009)*Josh, I thought you caught that Nurse shark was there another one caught or is that team name wrong ??????




There was 4 or 5 Nurse sharks brought in. Mine was second biggest at 164.4, it got knocked off by Jaw Jacker. Team name is FISHWERKS


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Just wanted to make sure you got your due credit. Anyone that stayed at this tourney all weekend deserves a pat on the back it was not a comfortable fun fish event.See ya at the fall Pff on Mc Rae.........jim


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

fixed<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 36pt">2009 Mega Shark Tournament Results<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">Open Division<o></o></U>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">1<SUP>st</SUP> My Amy-Anthony Adams-399.4<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">2<SUP>nd</SUP> Team Flat Line-Mark Bosler-246.4<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">3<SUP>rd</SUP> All R Nothin-Jay Peacock-202.8<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">4<SUP>th</SUP> Moving Expense-John Sims-198.6<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">5<SUP>th</SUP> Jaw Jacker-Eric Whitfield-181.2<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">Top Small Boat<o></o></U>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">My Amy-Anthony Adams-399.4<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">Bull Shark<o></o></U>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">1<SUP>st</SUP> Team Flat Line-Mark Bosler-246.4<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">2<SUP>nd</SUP> Vacant<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">Hammerhead<o></o></U>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">1<SUP>st</SUP> My Amy-Anthony Adams-399.4<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">2<SUP>nd</SUP> Fully Involved-Noah Kimsey-166.4<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">Tiger Shark<o></o></U>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">1<SUP>st</SUP> All ?R Nothin-Jay Peacock-202.8<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">2<SUP>nd</SUP> Moving Expense-John Sims-198.6<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">Lady Angler<o></o></U>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">1<SUP>st</SUP> Vacant<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">Junior <o></o></U>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">1<SUP>st</SUP>Josh Hynes-Fish Works-164.4<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> <o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">2<SUP>nd</SUP> Jamie Snow-Aint Scared-162.8<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">Catch and Release<o></o></U>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">1<SUP>st</SUP> Team Reel Serious-10<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt">2<SUP>nd</SUP> No Refills-9<o></o>


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Big thanks to Tommy for the fix! Very impressed about how the little mess up was handled. I'll be back next year to defend my Jr Angler! Thanks again Outcast. :clap


----------



## jawbreaker (Sep 29, 2008)

well its a lil late but i am just getting over the soreness of the great weather of the tournament!!

Well all i have to say is the BIG ONE got away!! We fought a Tiger from 3:15 TILL 8:30 BREAKING THE ROD on the fish then shortly after the line. go figure!! We had him on a 50 wide with 80# line.. Not to menschen we lost a motor during the fight.

We estimate the fish being around at less 450# plus it looked to be at less 11 plus feet!! 

So if anyone catches a tiger with a 400# leader and a set of 12/0 hooks, CALL ME!! 

I have a score to settle....lol 

We didnt fish Sun on account of motor!!


----------

